# HELP! My letters disappear...



## Felix Atagong (Sep 1, 2005)

Yesterday evening I got an urgent call from The Boss. His e-mail program was broke because whenever he typed a letter on the screen, the following letter was replaced by the previous one! I won't repeat the 4 letter words he uttered, but I learned a few new expressions...

Anyway I solved the problem by pressing the INSERT button. Ain't I great!

PS: I don't blame The Boss, I still remember the time when we typed our offers on a telex machine (well, I did the typing). Anyone remember those yellow telex ribbons full of holes?


----------



## Tazguy37 (Sep 1, 2005)

Or punch cards?

Or, when we finally progressed beyond that, if you had a typo in your program, you had to go back to the source code, recreate an LST file, then and OBJ file, then....  OMG what a headache.  One letter could mean an hour's extra work.


----------

